# Central Midwest Furmeet!!



## Riyeko (May 26, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, just wanted to post a link here to announce the first ever Central Midwest Furmeet is now a reality!
A lot of folks from Missouri, Kansas, and Nebraska have felt a lot of other furmeets, whether theyre monthly, yearly, or whenever, are too far away. 
So.. instead of just sitting back and being jealous of all of those that get to travel a slight distance to get to know other furries on a more personal basis, we decide to make our OWN furmeet!

So here it is, registration is now open, and please register on the site, its an awesome little thing and we're gearing up to have a good time with food, friends and fun!

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Central_Midwest_Furs/index/


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 26, 2010)

Aww, you beat me to the punch. I got distracted on the way over. Anyway, please to check it out if you are in the area. We've got a lot planned and there is still a good while to go.


----------



## Riyeko (May 26, 2010)

Bzzt.


----------



## Riyeko (May 28, 2010)

Id like to post our WikiFur site up here as well for those interested.

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Central_Midwest_Furmeet


----------

